# Punch RFR 2210 subwoofer question



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I got a pair of 10s RF Punch RFR 2210 subwoofers that are dual 4 ohm 500 watts rms. My question is to everyone out here do they sound better sealed or ported?

Thank you.


----------

